# Saw the new A6



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

Parked at Fairplex in Pomona. 4.2 , off colored red, manufacturer plates. VERY nice, the new grill looks much better in person, the overall look is more aggressive and substantial (Almost like a 7/8 version of an A8 standard WB. I know the car is just starting to hit dealerships, but I was pleasantly surprised to see one at last. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Saw the new A6 (MoreA4)*

The only A6 4.2 that supposed to be a showroom car had been sold in my local dealer. Its light silver with black interior.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Saw the new A6 (MoreA4)*

that's the one we test drove it should be the eurospec version of the car


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Saw the new A6 (foofighter28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foofighter28* »_that's the one we test drove it should be the eurospec version of the car

Had a p-touch sticker on windshield (upper driver side) that said SEATTLE.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Saw the new A6 (MoreA4)*

dont recall that but was it this canyon red A6
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...17655


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Saw the new A6 (foofighter28)*

i just saw a blue one today at school (Bryant University) it was a 4.2 also


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Beverly Hills Audi has 2 sitting in the showroom. They look pretty good.


----------

